# my fight update



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

im online guys as u all know i fought my cousin martintom on saturday and what im about to say takes a man to say he beat me i got knocked down i didnt win i lost money but im proud to say i lasted around half hour fighting with him and ild gladly do it again win or loose its now up to my brother who was ment to fight on the same day but beacuse mine was so long he will fight at another aranged time he will will aswell i went into the hospital with borken jaw nose ands eye socket and the usual bruises but i came out erlier probally the worst beaten i have ever recived in my life but im here and im admittin to you all i lost cos i could of easily lied to you all and told you i won but i dint so wats the pont no one else could of lasted that long with a man of my cousins cababiltys like i did and i will challange him agian in the future and i will continue to untill i win no matter how long it takes


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fair play Johnny.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Reps.

Takes a true man to admit when they are beaten.

I wish you a speedy recovery bro- a lot of people were geniunely concerned about you mate- just check the thread I started.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

well done johnny reps 4 being honest....... :death:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Good on you for admitting defeat mate

Fair play for taking a hell of a beating too by the sound of it!


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

vid of fight?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


>


i have no pictures of me or any videos of the fight but someone showen me a picture of my cousin who posted a picture of him on his facebook page i do not have facebook so cant acsess this but can ask someone to send it to me


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

and how much money you loose?


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

broken jaw is a pain in the backside to live with, cant even chew soup i hated it. Is there a video of it John ? cant win em all is how you stand back that counts


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Why did you fight your cousin?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Fairplay a new found respect for you.

You still post sh!t though :thumb:


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

top man mate.....reps


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Unlucky JL, learn from this and you should do better next time...


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

reps for honesty


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Fat said:


> Why did you fight your cousin?


huge story pal my dad has fighten his dad for years my dads in jail atm im glad he wasnt there to witness me loose lol cause ild have been in a worse state lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

good effort johnny


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

lucanuk said:


> broken jaw is a pain in the backside to live with, cant even chew soup i hated it. Is there a video of it John ? cant win em all is how you stand back that counts


ive eaten a few cans of beans with great pain but im gurgling down the milk like its goin out of fashion ill be working tommrow and training getting on with my life i had a no **** rule aswell lmfao for like 2 weeks so will be watchin some videos later to relese all that gatherd up stuff lol


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

The fighting runs down in the family doesnt it.

Bad luck do him next time you cvnt!


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Would have been so easy to say you won.

Well done mate, refreshing to read a bit of honesty on a forum once in a while, good man


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Use this in the gym when you think you can't lift another kg. Then go back bigger faster and stronger and knock him the **** out with your dad by your side.

For the record I don't condone that behaviour but understand its a part of your culture.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> ive eaten a few cans of beans with great pain but im gurgling down the milk like its goin out of fashion ill be working tommrow and training getting on with my life i had a no **** rule aswell lmfao for like 2 weeks so will be watchin some videos later to relese all that gatherd up stuff lol


i assume its the same break as ive had just have to let it heal natty, my jaw makes all sorts of noise when i chew opens and shuts with a jolt. 8 weeks ya be ok.


----------



## bugjam (Jul 16, 2012)

all the best for a speedy recovery mate and better luck next time.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Good for you Johnny, dont sound like a beaten man to me :beer:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

lucanuk said:


> i assume its the same break as ive had just have to let it heal natty, my jaw makes all sorts of noise when i chew opens and shuts with a jolt. 8 weeks ya be ok.


ive broken every bone in my body before my nose want even properly healed either but i guess now its complety ****ed lol my nose has always been ****ed anyway and it looks like its flat but i have never broke my jaw ever untill this time must be the most anyoing breakage ever


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

**** sorry to hear that J man, was thinking the worst for a while and was going to start ringing around a few hospitals to check you was ok.

Sent some reps for the honest update.

My advice to you would be to get on a massive course of steroids and LOTS of tren (for the aggression) and get huge before the next fight and batter the **** out of him next time.

Win some you lose some J man


----------



## marc2001dj (Feb 18, 2011)

I was rooting for you big time! Hope you have a speedy recovery mate.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> **** sorry to hear that J man, was thinking the worst for a while and was going to start ringing around a few hospitals to check you was ok.
> 
> Sent some reps for the honest update.
> 
> ...


oh you soppy girl lol fancy ringing the hospitals lol you sound like my mother lmfao


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol enjoy your tommy tank...


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> **** sorry to hear that J man, was thinking the worst for a while and was going to start ringing around a few hospitals to check you was ok.
> 
> Sent some reps for the honest update.
> 
> ...


Good advice right here. If you can't win fair and square, cheat


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

johnny_lee said:


> oh you soppy girl lol fancy ringing the hospitals lol you sound like my mother lmfao


Cant believe you didn't PM me and let me know about the fight, first I hear of it was yesterday J man


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

With motivation you can achieve anything.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't get it: if he beat you, then that's the end of the beef, no? If you're going to keep challenging him until you beat him, then he'll challenge you back and you'll spend the rest of your lives fighting each other. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Get training johnny (not bodybuilding) and then challenge him again!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Bamse said:


> I don't get it: if he beat you, then that's the end of the beef, no? If you're going to keep challenging him until you beat him, then he'll challenge you back and you'll spend the rest of your lives fighting each other. Doesn't make sense.


Only us travellers will understand mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Bamse said:


> I don't get it: if he beat you, then that's the end of the beef, no? If you're going to keep challenging him until you beat him, then he'll challenge you back and you'll spend the rest of your lives fighting each other. Doesn't make sense.


That's the traveller way (no disrespect Johnny)


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

Jonny am I right to say you don't use supplements?- maybe that's your next step forward


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Hope you heal up soon mate. And....

Chequedrops


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Fair play mate and you'll heal up in no time. Is the problems between the families sorted now?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

chinup said:


> Jonny am I right to say you don't use supplements?- maybe that's your next step forward


Fukc supplements, J man needs a heavy course of oral and injectable cycles.

He doesn't want any water so will need a solid diet and a decent anti e.

Maybe worth throwing a **** load of peptides in there as well. PM me for more details if needs be J man


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> Fukc supplements, J man needs a heavy course of oral and injectable cycles.
> 
> He doesn't want any water so will need a solid diet and a decent anti e.
> 
> Maybe worth throwing a **** load of peptides in there as well. PM me for more details if needs be J man


Supplements etc etc lol


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

Tax payer has to pick up the hospital bill, nice. :thumbdown:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Do you mind me askin Johnny...is he bigger than you...been training for years or just really aggressive...what do you put it down to? Fair dues for the straight up account man,it took stones. Well done all the same.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Better luck next time Jon


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

so you got your ass beat and are gonna keep trying?

hamsters in labs learn faster than you lol


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> so you got your ass beat and are gonna keep trying?
> 
> hamsters in labs learn faster than you lol


Apparently it is the traveller way.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Unlucky mate. Have some reps.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Spira said:


> Tax payer has to pick up the hospital bill, nice. :thumbdown:


Fukc the tax man, NHS spend millions of Alcohol related fights/injuries/ ill health a year.

One important traveller fight isn't going to break the bank is it ?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

PM me and I will send you contact information for gymgym's fight camp.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Fat said:


> PM me and I will send you contact information for gymgym's fight camp.


Fat got it right, fcuk fighting for an hour gymgym will sort it so your in and out in a minute


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Bashy said:


> Fat got it right, fcuk fighting for an hour gymgym will sort it so your in and out in a minute


yes he will teach you some deadly blows and how to attack from the rear :whistling:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Commiserations.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Just caught this thread I was busy outside getting punched up and down the street from my cousin,can I have some reps too please?

I joke Johnny,fair play for your honesty,you've been missed.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

chinup said:


> Jonny am I right to say you don't use supplements?- maybe that's your next step forward


yeah i use multi vits fish oils and creatine occasinoyl but i havent been very conitanty with my training sadly but will get bck to it soon strenght traning and going on a massive bulk is my main concern now


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Fair play mate and you'll heal up in no time. Is the problems between the families sorted now?


to put it simple mate no its farm from sorted but i guess it gives us all something to aim for


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Spira said:


> Tax payer has to pick up the hospital bill, nice. :thumbdown:


theres always one trying to stip up things isnt there


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

John, 2 gram test pw, 1 gram tren pw, 1 gram mast pw = 12 weeks, 250mg pd VAR, 100mg Oxys pd = 4 weeks. You would smash him next time imo.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> theres always one trying to stip up things isnt there


Yeah just dont bite mate.

You have gained more respect from this thread than all the others you have done put together, lets just leave it at that.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> John, 2 gram test pw, 1 gram tren pw, 1 gram mast pw = 12 weeks, 250mg pd VAR, 100mg Oxys pd = 4 weeks. You would smash him next time imo.


steroids dont make you hard mate your heart and mind does


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Unlucky mate. Crazy bsatard for wanting to go through it again though lol.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> steroids dont make you hard mate your heart and mind does


So you think Amir Khan would smash Wladimir Klitschko? Of course strength and power come into the equation.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> So you think Amir Khan would smash Wladimir Klitschko? Of course strength and power come into the equation.


sorry mate you havbe lost me wat has this got to do with steroids does one of them take them


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

All professional boxers are on gear mate. They have only started testing recently and look at how many have been caught recently. Go figure!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Well done Johnny also bless up for your honesty...spose they cant call you a troll anymore..


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> sorry mate you havbe lost me wat has this got to do with steroids does one of them take them


Well done Johhny.Shame you dont live nearer.My old trainer, trained many travellers for unlicenced bouts.Hed have got you banging like a barn door in a few months.Look foward to seeing pics...........


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> ive broken every bone in my body before my nose want even properly healed either but i guess now its complety ****ed lol my nose has always been ****ed anyway and it looks like its flat but i have never broke my jaw ever untill this time must be the most anyoing breakage ever


so youve broken your neck and back!

pics of beating or 'no beating' lol.

fair play johnny.good on ya for your honesty.thought you may of come back and said you turned his head inside out with a 1 inch punch and hes still counting fairies. :thumb:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> im online guys as u all know i fought my cousin martintom on saturday and what im about to say takes a man to say he beat me i got knocked down i didnt win i lost money but im proud to say i lasted around half hour fighting with him and ild gladly do it again win or loose its now up to my brother who was ment to fight on the same day but beacuse mine was so long he will fight at another aranged time he will will aswell i went into the hospital with borken jaw nose ands eye socket and the usual bruises but i came out erlier probally the worst beaten i have ever recived in my life but im here and im admittin to you all i lost cos i could of easily lied to you all and told you i won but i dint so wats the pont no one else could of lasted that long with a man of my cousins cababiltys like i did and i will challange him agian in the future and i will continue to untill i win no matter how long it takes


repped


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> All professional boxers are on gear mate. They have only started testing recently and look at how many have been caught recently. Go figure!!


really i thought theyd tested them for years i have to admit i havent been payin much attention to boxing recenty to find out whos been caught and stuff i missed david haye and chissora wanted chissora to win really ild like to see haye and kilitco agian like ive heard might be happening but i think hayes getting a little cocky agian


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> yeah i use multi vits fish oils and creatine occasinoyl but i havent been very conitanty with my training sadly but will get bck to it soon strenght traning and going on a massive bulk is my main concern now


smash it Jonny


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Fat said:


> PM me and I will send you contact information for gymgym's fight camp.


 :lol:


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> steroids dont make you hard mate your heart and mind does


And Viagra don't forget


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Mate... Fcuk!!!!

Fair play to you!! You've (or somebody else has for you) probably broken more bones than Travis pastrana...

And you want to do it again!!! :lol:

Speechless.. I'd give you reps if I knew how to go about doing so :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> im online guys as u all know i fought my cousin martintom on saturday and what im about to say takes a man to say he beat me i got knocked down i didnt win i lost money but im proud to say i lasted around half hour fighting with him and ild gladly do it again win or loose its now up to my brother who was ment to fight on the same day but beacuse mine was so long he will fight at another aranged time he will will aswell i went into the hospital with borken jaw nose ands eye socket and the usual bruises but i came out erlier probally the worst beaten i have ever recived in my life but im here and im admittin to you all i lost cos i could of easily lied to you all and told you i won but i dint so wats the pont no one else could of lasted that long with a man of my cousins cababiltys like i did and i will challange him agian in the future and i will continue to untill i win no matter how long it takes


Unlucky mate. Good job though for lasting half an hour. Reps


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> And Viagra don't forget


never used it so camt comment lmfao


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

lol deary me

so everyone is just taking a random travellers word as gospel ?

his options were as follows.....

A. say he won, get ripped and called a liar for a long time

B. say the fight didnt happen, get ripped forever

C. say he lost gracefully, but he is such a warrior he fought for 30 minutes and sustained some brutal injuries but still come on ukm to update us all, and becomes the forum hero

he then offers absolutely no video evidence, which is unsual as they usually film their fights, plus teh fact jonny knew everyone on here was wanting to see it so surely he would of got someone to film it

he doesnt even offer a picture of his beaten face, which to be fair wouldnt mean anything if he did as he could use any old picture of anyone

i call BULLSH*T


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

lmfao ^^ i think you might be a little cynical, or maybe it's just chemical...


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Evidence


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

the reason i dont want my face on here is the same as many poeple who post there face on here and blank it out it whats the point of putting a battered face picture that i will have to blank out anyway i have my reasons i dont like posting photos like many otherw here even tho ive posted them before with faceblanks someone sounds jelous that the atention is on me for somereason i have said i can supply a phot of my cousin and i will delte it after beacuse it is not fair as he might not want it publsihed either another thing you act like all traveller fights are videows and youtubes like its some gypsy fighting programme lots of fights are family kept espeshialy in this situation


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

ive just found the jonnys original call out video






im starting to believe you jonny !


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Cool, bump for pics


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I got a feeling that guy is angry with Simon.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Quickfists my man those fists aren't so quick after all

Have some reps and heal up bro


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

David2012:3303036 said:


> lol deary me
> 
> so everyone is just taking a random travellers word as gospel ?
> 
> ...


Jelly?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

David2012 said:


> lol deary me
> 
> so everyone is just taking a random travellers word as gospel ?
> 
> ...


that doesn't make sense, you're saying that he manufactured a situation/lie whereby every possible outcome would get him ripped on here forever :confused1:

what's the point of making up a lie with several different outcomes all of which place you in a negative light?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Fair play for the honesty Johnny, get well soon mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Johnny I am a fan of yours. But this fighting business to me is just ridiculous, though everyone in this thread thus far seems to think not. Hope you have a speedy recovery mate.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Took the loss like a man, get well soon bro and reps for the honesty.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

Well done johnny lad. Get down a boxing gym. Turn yourself into a machine, and get your money back!

Straws are on offer in asda at the moment I think mate...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

David2012 said:


> lol deary me
> 
> so everyone is just taking a random travellers word as gospel ?
> 
> ...


I think ur giving johnny too much credit, i think its more realistic that johnny took a beating than it is by coming up with an elaborate plan to gain reps.

Johnny reps for being a top traveller, now what have we learned? we cant fight for toffee, but our heads thick enough to take a kicking!! Still ..... have a rep


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

reps from me too for the honesty :thumbup1:

and all the best for a speedy recovery


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

By the way johnny, stop the fightin now, u got a nipper on the way, pride cant put food in its mouth and nappies on its ar5e while your in prison, hospital or a coffin.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Should of called it a draw shook hands and gone for a pint before you were beat..hope u had a few good punches that connected..half an hour? How big are u nd how big is your cousin? was this bare knuckle boxing i take it?? These feuds are foolish, i guess u scared of surrendering in case you lose all street cred among the other camps and famlies and your honour but one person has to change to start to make huge changes.. 20 years from now your kid will be fighting his kids for something that happened decades ago... alone you are strong together you are stronger.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

i dont think he needs any evidence to say he got beat does he  , if he was lying he'd have said he won.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

What does Jonny and Amir Khan have in common?

:whistling:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

MutantX said:


> What does Jonny and Amir Khan have in common?
> 
> :whistling:


There both asian ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Johnny's got a nipper on the way ?

How is that possible ?

He's not married


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Unlucky JL, hope you heal up quickly mate.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

andysutils said:


> i dont think he needs any evidence to say he got beat does he  , if he was lying he'd have said he won.


I think the whole thing is a pack of lies to be honest.

The only reason he said he didn't win is because he knows we'd be all over him like a rash. Still looks the big man because he had a fight and "i went into the hospital with borken jaw nose ands eye socket and the usual bruises but i came out erlier probally the worst beaten i have ever recived in my life" gets people crawling up his **** left right and centre giving him sage advice and patting him on the back.

Post a pic of your face and i'll happily take it all back and apologise.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

TG123 said:


> that doesn't make sense, you're saying that he manufactured a situation/lie whereby every possible outcome would get him ripped on here forever :confused1:
> 
> what's the point of making up a lie with several different outcomes all of which place you in a negative light?


He made up the fight so everyone thought he was hard. Not being the sharpest tool in the box he didn't think we'd all be ontop of him asking for pics/vids/proof etc.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I think the whole thing is a pack of lies to be honest.
> 
> The only reason he said he didn't win is because he knows we'd be all over him like a rash. Still looks the big man because he had a fight and "i went into the hospital with borken jaw nose ands eye socket and the usual bruises but i came out erlier probally the worst beaten i have ever recived in my life" gets people crawling up his **** left right and centre giving him sage advice and patting him on the back.
> 
> Post a pic of your face and i'll happily take it all back and apologise.


agreed, pics or nofvckedupface

and why is everyone bumming jonny just because he admitted he lost a fight?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

totally agree with nogutsnoglory, what option did he have other then to say he lost, if he'd of came back saying he won it would be pics / vids or bs

but because hes come back saying hes lost everyone treating him with the upmost respect with no questions asked, doesnt make the so called fight any more real,


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> There both asian ?


Probably more truth to this than he would care to admit


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm going for a sh!t later. If it's a big one shall I provide a pic incase a couple of cvnts don't believe me?!?!?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

You should've invited me Jonny, i'm only up the road and I can't afford Sky Sports so I would've enjoyed watching your traveller bout. I'd have taken you to Frenchay after as well.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Weather this story is true/false or not has no relevance on how pathetic it is anyway.

No true travelling lad would give a monkey's about "honesty on a forum".

"Just got out of A&E, better get on UK-M ASAP or the lads will think I'm soft".

Really fella good luck to you if you're injured but it's your own fault! No offence!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Spira said:


> Tax payer has to pick up the hospital bill, nice. :thumbdown:


pr**k! People like you mate my p1ss come in lumps!

Respect jonny, better luck next time out


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Pain2Gain, is it not true that the NHS has to pick up the bill for this unnecessary injury (if it exists)....

and if so, is that right?

People with cancer can't get the right drugs yet some idiot who fights for nothing gets treated? And gets respect for it?

He obviously needs to grow up!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> Pain2Gain, is it not true that the NHS has to pick up the bill for this unnecessary injury (if it exists)....
> 
> and if so, is that right?
> 
> ...


That's what the NHS is for you get hurt you see a doctor.

Or would you have us a system where you go to hospital answer a questionnaire to see if we qualify to be treated depending on how we got injured or should just go home take a paracetamol and suck it up.

Bigger things to worry about in this country than jonny getting a little treatment in A&E.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Undoubtedly bigger fish to fry... can't argue with that.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> That's what the NHS is for you get hurt you see a doctor.
> 
> Or would you have us a system where you go to hospital answer a questionnaire to see if we qualify to be treated depending on how we got injured or should just go home take a paracetamol and suck it up.
> 
> Bigger things to worry about in this country than jonny getting a little treatment in A&E.


 Fair enough. I should hope you have never complained about NHS waiting time.


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> *i went into the hospital with borken jaw nose ands eye socket and the usual bruises but i came out erlier*


So....er.....when are you planning on posting up your hospital discharge letter? You know, the one that the reception orderly will give you upon leaving hospital so you can then give it to your GP which details what treatment you have received, what medication you have received and what future treatment you will require ect. The chances of someone simply discharging themselves with those levels of injuries and not being given some sort of documentation is highly unlikely (see link - http://www.nhs.uk/NHSEngland/AboutNHSservices/NHShospitals/Pages/leaving-hospital.aspx). Also, I'm pretty sure that if an individual is admitted into an A+E ward with severe injuries that can only have been acquired by fighting, then the Police would have been informed (I may be confusing this for other NHS procedures that involve children and possible rape victims). Yet you make no mention of this.....

Strange........


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> pr**k! People like you mate my p1ss come in lumps!
> 
> Respect jonny, better luck next time out


Explain dickhead?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Spira said:


> Explain dickhead?


Pretty self explanatory isn't it?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

TECH said:


> Fair enough. I should hope you have never complained about NHS waiting time.


Personally no I haven't our hospitals pretty good tbf, the twice I had serious injury was seen straight away, other times waiting hasn't been to bad.

Bit besides the point though.

In general yes the NHS is in a sh1t state, but is that the fault of people getting injured?


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Pretty self explanatory isn't it?


dumbest reply of the century goes to..

people like you should be thrown into a sewer to eat ****.

don't need to explain myself


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

stev249er said:


> So....er.....when are you planning on posting up your hospital discharge letter? You know, the one that the reception orderly will give you upon leaving hospital so you can then give it to your GP which details what treatment you have received, what medication you have received and what future treatment you will require ect. The chances of someone simply discharging themselves with those levels of injuries and not being given some sort of documentation is highly unlikely (see link - http://www.nhs.uk/NHSEngland/AboutNHSservices/NHShospitals/Pages/leaving-hospital.aspx). Also, I'm pretty sure that if an individual is admitted into an A+E ward with severe injuries that can only have been acquired by fighting, then the Police would have been informed (I may be confusing this for other NHS procedures that involve children and possible rape victims). Yet you make no mention of this.....
> 
> Strange........


Another one solved.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

The last thing he wants to do is bulk up and be "Bigger" especially if they're just boxing with each other, he wants to be fast and explosive and train technique more than anything, shot accuracy, kinetic chaining of your body parts into the hit, combinations, head movement, footwork, angles etc

I don't see how taking a crap load of steroids and going back with 2 stone of extra muscle is going to help, it will probably do the opposite, fighters aren't bodybuilders lol


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

stev249er said:


> So....er.....when are you planning on posting up your hospital discharge letter? You know, the one that the reception orderly will give you upon leaving hospital so you can then give it to your GP which details what treatment you have received, what medication you have received and what future treatment you will require ect. The chances of someone simply discharging themselves with those levels of injuries and not being given some sort of documentation is highly unlikely (see link - http://www.nhs.uk/NHSEngland/AboutNHSservices/NHShospitals/Pages/leaving-hospital.aspx). Also, I'm pretty sure that if an individual is admitted into an A+E ward with severe injuries that can only have been acquired by fighting, then the Police would have been informed (I may be confusing this for other NHS procedures that involve children and possible rape victims). Yet you make no mention of this.....
> 
> Strange........


Whoops looks like he's been busted.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Not sure what to make of this story, I want to believe him, it's sounds believable, but there's something inside me saying 'lying cnut' lol

Half hour of non stop scrapping is knackering, its a long time, if it's true I take my hat of too you johnny just for that, I've seen so many fights with one or both opponents gasping for breath after 5 minutes lmao


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Spira said:


> dumbest reply of the century goes to..
> 
> people like you should be thrown into a sewer to eat ****.
> 
> don't need to explain myself


oooo, I think someones tired.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Nidge said:


> Whoops looks like he's been busted.


waaait a second Nidge...are we suggesting.......dun DUN DUNNNN NOOOFIIGHT?!?!?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Personally no I haven't our hospitals pretty good tbf, the twice I had serious injury was seen straight away, other times waiting hasn't been to bad.
> 
> Bit besides the point though.
> 
> In general yes the NHS is in a sh1t state, but is that the fault of people getting injured?


You could argue needless, self inflicted injuries don't help matters.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

stev249er said:


> So....er.....when are you planning on posting up your hospital discharge letter? You know, the one that the reception orderly will give you upon leaving hospital so you can then give it to your GP which details what treatment you have received, what medication you have received and what future treatment you will require ect. The chances of someone simply discharging themselves with those levels of injuries and not being given some sort of documentation is highly unlikely (see link - http://www.nhs.uk/NHSEngland/AboutNHSservices/NHShospitals/Pages/leaving-hospital.aspx). Also, I'm pretty sure that if an individual is admitted into an A+E ward with severe injuries that can only have been acquired by fighting, then the Police would have been informed (I may be confusing this for other NHS procedures that involve children and possible rape victims). Yet you make no mention of this.....
> 
> Strange........


Doesn't prove anything. Anybody can go to A&E and give false details or no details and be treated. If you deny fighting or say you wouldn't press charges the staff wouldn't call the police. Even if they did the police have no interest in a case where no evidence is present and no charges will be bought.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

This is all a load of bull ****.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

With everyone who says lying cvnt as still think he's a very poor troll...


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Surely johnny could put an end to this madness and upload some rainy bit of proof? I mean hes apparently walking around looking like the, huncback of notredamns stunt double


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

What exactly does Johnny do for a living? Didnt he say he went to work the day after?

Must have been a struggle with a broken jaw and eye socket...


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Bashy said:


> What exactly does Johnny do for a living? Didnt he say he went to work the day after?
> 
> Must have been a struggle with a broken jaw and eye socket...


Think he's a lead salesman


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

s&ccoach said:


> Think he's a lead salesman


no be doing much selling wi broken jaw


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

not into fighting, but respect your honesty - shame some boxers cannot be the same. Hope you recover fully.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Not sure what to make of this story, I want to believe him, it's sounds believable, but there's something inside me saying 'lying cnut' lol
> 
> Half hour of non stop scrapping is knackering, its a long time, if it's true I take my hat of too you johnny just for that, I've seen so many fights with one or both opponents gasping for breath after 5 minutes lmao


Loads of traveller fights go on for half an hour easy mate. They're not rolling around the floor and stuff like that. It's basically boxing and can be very stand off ish incase someone makes a mistake and gets fcuked


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

TECH said:


> Doesn't prove anything. Anybody can go to A&E and give false details or no details and be treated. If you deny fighting or say you wouldn't press charges the staff wouldn't call the police. Even if they did the police have no interest in a case where no evidence is present and no charges will be bought.


You are absolutely right in everything you have said. However, even giving a false name and address or simply refusing to give any name and address is irrelevant, he would still have been processed and logged into their system, and any treatment given would still have been recorded and he would still have been given documentation upon his discharge. The NHS is an extremely bureaucratic organisation. They don't just like bureaucracy, they thrive on it. And contrary to what public interpretation would have us believe, the NHS is very good at paperwork. Absolutely nothing happens within the NHS without there being some kind of paper trail.

If, however, he just walked out after receiving his treatment without telling anyone (which does happen), then my argument holds no water as there simply would not be any way of proving otherwise.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> Loads of traveller fights go on for half an hour easy mate. They're not rolling around the floor and stuff like that. It's basically boxing and can be very stand off ish incase someone makes a mistake and gets fcuked


Yeah suppose. Not exactly full on rage I suppose.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

stev249er said:


> You are absolutely right in everything you have said. However, even giving a false name and address or simply refusing to give any name and address is irrelevant, he would still have been processed and logged into their system, and any treatment given would still have been recorded and he would still have been given documentation upon his discharge. The NHS is an extremely bureaucratic organisation. They don't just like bureaucracy, they thrive on it. And contrary to what public interpretation would have us believe, the NHS is very good at paperwork. Absolutely nothing happens within the NHS without there being some kind of paper trail.
> 
> If, however, he just walked out after receiving his treatment without telling anyone (which does happen), then my argument holds no water as there simply would not be any way of proving otherwise.


Like you said could've just walked out following treatment. Probably would've just binned his discharge letters as soon as he left anyway.

I'm well aware everybody needs to be on the system before treatment. But you can go onto the system as 'unknown' if you ask, you can go on as 'David Beckham' if you say that's your name.

As for the NHS having a good paper trailed normally I'd agree. But looks up North Bristol Trusts new system called Cerner...


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

stev249er said:


> You are absolutely right in everything you have said. However, even giving a false name and address or simply refusing to give any name and address is irrelevant, he would still have been processed and logged into their system, and any treatment given would still have been recorded and he would still have been given documentation upon his discharge. The NHS is an extremely bureaucratic organisation. They don't just like bureaucracy, they thrive on it. And contrary to what public interpretation would have us believe, the NHS is very good at paperwork. Absolutely nothing happens within the NHS without there being some kind of paper trail.
> 
> If, however, he just walked out after receiving his treatment without telling anyone (which does happen), then my argument holds no water as there simply would not be any way of proving otherwise.


i've been to A&E tons of times and not been given discharge papers


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Don't see the need for the fighting tbh, want to prove how much of a man you are, then look after your lass and raise your kid right, you'd be much more of a man than most that way mate.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Must have an IQ of about 5 to think this is the best thing you can be doing with your time.

Traveller tradition or not it's ****ing stupid. I'm sick of how the traveller lifestyle has become so popular on TV, what the **** is wrong with people. .

I'm amazed that people are actually supporting this monkey on here.

he's probably making the while thing up anyway.

Either way he doesn't deserve the attention.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

all johnny needs to do is post up a pic of his face


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Rep given bud


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

No offence leave the guy alone he does no one here harm hes just like everyone else and know what he's actually entertaining compared to some people's threads no harm fairy tale or not, his stories ain't far fetched like no Audi so why dies it seem like people are picking on him he's not acting mr big man , fs he's admitted he can't deadlift


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I miss johnny lee and his threads....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DutchTony said:


> I miss johnny lee and his threads....


What about gymjim? :lol:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

ive had 2 fights and lost them both

im even honester than jonny


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

hackskii said:


> What about gymjim? :lol:


No he could kill me with a stare


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Dont understand the big interest in the gypsys as of late,most are a bunch of scumbags....plus the fighting side of things,theyre certainly tough people but most are terrible fighters.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

one you had a broken eye socket you wouldnt risk fighting again


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

hackskii said:


> What about gymjim? :lol:


Gymgym is the reason North Korea withdrew its weapons strike.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

anyone ever watch that film about Gypsy Bareknuckle fighting 'Knuckles' follows three families, it starts with one of the guys getting married, just read yesterday he beat his wife to death in Ireland....lovely people


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Was Jonny for real or was he just a wind up?

Cracked me up that's for sure!

And gymgym....well now, there was a man!! :whistling:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

barsnack said:


> anyone ever watch that film about Gypsy Bareknuckle fighting 'Knuckles' follows three families, it starts with one of the guys getting married, just read yesterday he beat his wife to death in Ireland....lovely people


I saw that. Bloody hell! How long did he get?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> I saw that. Bloody hell! How long did he get?


dont think hes been sentenced yet, but only happened before xmas...hopefully throw away the key


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I liked Johnny myself, I felt sorry for him being a traveler, I mean, that was the life he was born into.

People have issues with other people, when they do not understand them.


----------

